# Carter Stablizer



## CreekWoodworker

Thanks for the review. I just got into making bandsaw boxes and may need to check this stabilizer out.


----------



## RvK

oh so THATS what it does lol. Cool thanks for the review


----------



## richgreer

Thank you for the review. My bandsaw (18" Jet) serves two purposes; it is a very good for resaw with a 3/4" blade and I use it for more intricate operations with a 1/4" blade. I believe I can get a 3/16" blade but that is probably the narrowest possible. Clearly, I cannot use the carter stabilizer with a 3/4" blade for resawing. Can you comment on the effort required to switch from a normal setup for resawing and using the carter stabilizer with a narrow blade?


----------



## blackcherry

Hey richgreer, The set up is really easy, first remove the upper guide bearing and replace with the retro fit Carter Stablizer. Next's locate the lower guide bearing below the table and set them back as far away from the blade…all the way back and lock either with the allen wrench or thumb screw which ever one that on your saw. The lower guide bearing are not used with the Stablizer. Next place the saw blade of choice no larger than 1/4" and set it up and tension it so that it ready to cut. Next you will have to center the bearing so the blade fit in the grove on the Stablizer. Take a look at the first pic above just to the right of the blade you will see a allen wrench fitting loose this up and place the wheel so it will line up with the blade. This will be the only time this step will be done and tighten it up. One more step…loosen the Stablizer and push it forward so the blade moves forward 1/8" and tighten, locking the blade in the groove. And now your ready to cut. Check the Carter web site and there a video demo of the hole setup. www.carterstablizer.com Also you can find the right fit stablizer for you saw…thanks for viewing …Blkcherry


----------



## GaryCN

I have it my review http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/615
for my setup I totally removed the lover guide


----------



## reggiek

Thanks for the review…and reviews (GaryCN). I've had one sitting on the shelf by my bandsaw (got it from a guy that sold his bandsaw and the purchaser didnt want the additional stabilizer (thought it was the same as the installed ones). When I was looking for a scroller or sabre saw - my friend offered the Carter - I din't know that much about the Carter so Instead I got a sabre saw and used that. Now I will have to give the Carter a try when I make my next bandsaw box. I will have to get a thinner blade then the current woodslicer I have on it now though.


----------



## blackcherry

You can but really no need to since the lower guide are lock of contact. Per instructor/inventor/ Carter Demo


----------



## araldite

Very cool. I'm going to have to look into this more.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks good review and tip


----------



## ratchet

Thanks for the review. I've been considering this purchase lately.
The photo you posted showed a nice gentle curve through what appears to be be softer wood (pine or soft maple possibly) . IMHO, almost any decent bandsaw (that's setup properly) can make that cut. Do you have any experience/pics cutting a really tight curve in thick hardwood using the stabilizer? 
Again thanks for taking the time to do this review.


----------



## blackcherry

Helllo ratchet,what appears to be is not soft , bird eye maple, and purple heart, cherry and ash were the box that were recently posted. I also used some soft curly. I think of gluing up some rosewood and bird eye for the nexts go around and I will post some pic's. Stay turn and we will put the stablizer through its worth…thanks for viewing…Blkcherry


----------



## richgreer

As a follow up - - I find the idea of installing the Carter Stabilizer to do intricate and then removing it and reinstalling my conventional guides for resawing to be too much hassle. I switch from intricate work to resawing and back often. Therefore, I have brought my Shopsmith bandsaw out of retirement. It is set up with a Carter stabilizer and my 18" Jet is now used exclusively as a resaw machine. As an FYI, for smaller stuff, the Shopsmith bandsaw is a pretty good tool.


----------



## patron

i just got the carter full set up ( not the stabilizer ) ,
for my mini-max s-45 18" band saw ,
it is like night and day ,
all my cuts are perfect !

when i finish cleaning the shop ,
i will re-saw some rosewood ,
i expect it will be a joy !


----------



## blackcherry

I would love to have two band saw for this reason, it take me roughly 5 min. from resaw to stabilizer and a little longer the other way due to realignment of the guides. I do try and plan ahead to have all re-sawing done before hand and then istallthe stabilizer. Just a note I recently purchase a brand new stabilizer on ebay for only 19.00, I payed 57 dollars at Woodcraft for the one I previously bought. It sure dose pay off to surf for bargains.


----------

